# Electric 12 String Guitrar



## Kellan Meig'h (May 31, 2010)

What are your thoughts on electric 12 string guitars? Solid body, semi-hollow archtop or full hollow archtop?

I shy away from Ric 12's though. Too pricey, the neck is too narrow for my likes and the idea that the octave strings reside UNDER the primary strings bugs me.

Gimme your ideas!


----------



## slw1111 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wisdom appears in contradiction to itself, which is a trick life plays on philosophy of life.


----------

